
Ask HN: Growth hacks for math board game company - lrlabs
We are helping kids get 20X more math practice through math board games. We have 16 board games and each addresses a separate math skill e.g. addition of 1 digit numbers, division, multiplication etc. We sell directly to parents via Amazon in US, UK, CA and India. We are doing reasonably well (~1 million USD sales). Suggestions for growth levers (online and offline). Happy to share more details
======
gus_massa
I guess your page is [http://logicroots.com/](http://logicroots.com/)

I want more details!!!

The first thing I noticed is that you didn't submit any URL, so it was
difficult to find it.

I always suggest to write an _interesting_ blog post and submit it to HN. (An
_interesting_ blog post is always better than a _lame_ blog post.) I looked
for your blog but I couldn't find it. I also looked for some free samples, but
I couldn´t find them.

After a few google searches I found them
[http://blog.logicroots.com/](http://blog.logicroots.com/) . It's very
difficult to find it from your main page, and I guess most people like to see
a free sample before committing to buy a real game. (Anyway, most people is
using facebook, that have links to your blog.)

I looked at the activities, but they are too directed towards kids, so they
don't look suitable for a post in HN. Do you have any more technical post?

Some ideas that I'd like to read. (I think that your kind of post directed to
teachers and kids are better for your business, but I want to read more
technical post. :) )

* Do you have any live/online version of one of your games? (I'm not 100% sure this is a good idea. Doing good/fun board games is not the same as doing good/fun online games.)

* Where does the x20, x14, xsomething more math came from? How did you measure it? Did you make any experiment to measure the improvement in math abilities comparing it to more traditional methods?

* Do you have any testimonials?

* How do you do all the shipping an handling? Look at the post from bemmu from Candy Japan for ideas: [https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=candyjapan.com](https://news.ycombinator.com/from?site=candyjapan.com)

* Are you selling to parents or schools? patio11 said it was very difficult to sell to schools, and I guess it's true [https://training.kalzumeus.com/newsletters/archive/enterpris...](https://training.kalzumeus.com/newsletters/archive/enterprise_sales)

* How do you combat copycats, fake versions, ...?

